# Nutzlast ATX Netzteil



## ZweiA (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich würde gerne ein ATX Netzteil benutzen (ohne Mainboard)
allerdings habe ich im Internet gelesen, das man ein Netzteil nur mit einer Nutzlast benutzen darf, da sonst die Kondensatoren überlastet werden und das Netzteil anfängt zu brennen.

ich wüsste gerne was jetzt wirklich als nutzlast angebracht wäre.
Das netzteil soll hauptsächlich dazu dienen um ein paar "ein paar mehr" LED´s  zu betreiben.
aber ein LED verbraucht max. 120mW
Kann ich einfach ein Widerstand mit dem 5Volt kabel und der dazugehörigen Masse verbinden  ?
Ich dachte da an ein 33ohm "2Watt" wiederstand würde das reichen ?

hat jemand von euch einen Rat ?

Mfg. 2A


----------

